# moving frozen embryos to new clinic



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

Hi there!

Does anyone know how it works if you want to transfer your embryos to a different clinic? I'd really like to move but I'm so scared about getting my embryos moved safely.

Thanks Mo xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya Mosie.

I looked into this a while back and to be honest with you I felt like I was going around in circles and not getting definite answers on how it is done.

My DH was in the Army and our frozen embies were in Oxford.  I now live in Kent and last year I phoned around local fertility clinics and asked them if I could have treatment with them with my embies from Oxford and both clinics said that they had only ever used frozen embryos already stored with them.

We therefore decided to travel to Oxford and we have just had a FET, but it has been a round trip of 220 miles for each appointment.  When I spoke to Oxford at my first appointment they said that they move frozen embryo's all the time and it costs about £50.

Like you I was worried.  What if the transport vehicle had an accident and I had no embryo's left?  Who would then pay for another cycle?

Perhaps have a phone around to some clinic's near you for some advice.

Good luck.
Stacey
x


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Mosie

We moved our embie ourselves! We called the clinic where we had it stored and had to book a day to hire their shipper (container in which frostie can be moved) we had to put in writing that we intended on moving it and then signed some paperwork to say we have collected it. We also spoke to the clinic recieving the embie and confirmed what time we would arrive etc and again signed paperwork to say we had delivered it. The clinics spoke to each other directly about how the embie was frozen and needed to be stored etc.

I think we paid the sending clinic £50 to hire shipper and had to pay £160 to store the embie for a year at the new clinic.

I know some companies can move it for you, no idea how much depends how far you are moving etc I guess. Good Luck.

xx


----------



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

Hi both, thanks for your replies   

How great that you can move them yourself - would be bit nerve-wracking but better than wondering if someone else has done it properly.

Hopefully my FET at my current clinic works this month but I am so fed up with them that I'll be looking for somewhere else if it doesn't.  It's good to know I can move the embryos so thanks!

xxx


----------

